# Fruits and vegetables for a gsd



## TEZPUR1976 (Jun 29, 2014)

Can we classify some fruits and vegetables that are good and bad for gsd

IMO

Good: 

Banana, Carrot

Bad: Onion, apple 

I will be happy to know more on this


----------



## wick (Mar 7, 2015)

Why is apple bad, I didn't know that! 

From what I have seen grapes are on the bad list 

Blueberries are good from what I've gathered online


----------



## Ellimaybel (Mar 16, 2014)

Apples are fine, as long as you remove the seeds. Sweet potatoes are awesome for doggies too. When Gunther was having all of his stool issues (EPI but I didn't know yet) I was making him chicken and rice and sweet potatoes for lunch and dinner. Breakfast had bananas in it. Then it got to the point where he would pick out the chicken so I had to start grinding it all in the food processor so he had no choice but to eat it all. That was a challenging time in my life lol.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

I vote none. 

Wondering about Fruit and Veggies For Your Dog?


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

I give fruits and veges.
Is Your Raw Pet Food Nutritionally Balanced?

Squashes, pumpkin, broccoli (preferably the leaves), cauliflower, blueberries, raspberries, sweet peppers, tomatoes. I get what I can from an organic farm in the summer and process/freeze it for the winter. Or grow my own.

I try to stick with the super foods to get the most nutrition for the smallest amount.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

I do supplement with Feedsentials, and used to give pumpkin and Olewo carrots, but those gave him has, so I stopped.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Feedsentials consists of vege/fruits



> This fine product contains:
> Carob powder, ground sunflower seed, dried parsley leaf, kelp flakes, alfalfa greens, ground almond, hulled oil rich hemp seeds, hemp seed flour, dried red and green pepper, dry celery leaf, dried blueberry, dried cranberry, dry dandelion leaf, ground pumpkin seed, powdered carrot, stinging nettle, barley grass powder, dried mint leaf, powdered rosehip, paprika, burdock root powder, garlic powder, sesame seed, digestive enzyme blend (protease, lipase, cellulase, amylase), glucosamine, MSM, dried dill weed, coriander, anise, fennel, goat milk whey powder, powdered marshmallow root, blue Hawaii spirulina, rosemary, oregano, ginger, cumin, marjoram, thyme, savory, basil, sage, cayenne, powdered yucca, turmeric, bilberry, vegetal silica.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

I give my dogs carrots, apples and blackberries.


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

We've always given our dogs whatever we were eating, and that included grapes. When I saw that grapes and onion were bad we stopped those but they have had broccoli, asparagus, cauliflower, carrots, potatoes, celery, pumpkin etc... Of course I have several dogs, so split between them none of them ever get a lot.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

My guys LOVE frozen fruit, plus bananas, apple slices and some cooked veggies. They are not much of a part of their diet, but more of a treat. Just remember things like sweet potatoes and bananas are very high in sugar/carbs so if you have a dog sensitive to carbs (a friend had one that could have no carbs at all) they are not a good idea.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

Fresh kale and green beans, all berries, bananas, and watermelon, they love watermelon.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Jax08 said:


> Feedsentials consists of vege/fruits


It's much more than that.

It has lots of herbs and seeds. I don't see any cruciferous vegetables in it.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

I guess my point was that you stated to not feed vegetation/fruits but you do indeed in the form of a whole food supplement.

Celery leaf, blueberries, cranberries, dandelion, carrots, rosehip (apple family), peppers, grasses, etc.

Just pointing that out, regardless of what type of vegetable or whatever else is in it.


----------



## Debanneball (Aug 28, 2014)

Fritz will eat carrots, potato, apple slices, banana, lettuce, brocolli, cabbage.. I will try watermelon!


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

Debanneball said:


> Fritz will eat carrots, potato, apple slices, banana, lettuce, brocolli, cabbage.. I will try watermelon!


I make mine their own fruit salad in the summer. One for them and one for the humans


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

apples are excellent -- please buy organic non gmo though.

apples provide pectin which is helpful in detox , removing waste comfortably , and providing an environment for probiotics to flourish.

the peel of the apple is high value. This is why buying organic is important because the peel would contain pesticides , fungicides and other chemicals . Carnuba wax impedes digestion.

then again, choice of apple is important . Many modern varieties are little more than sugar delivery systems , high glycemic index . The riper the apple , close to being fermented the better the absorption of the nutrients.

The dog would not be eating apple at the volume where the occasional seed will cause harm.

Bananas can be enjoyed --- but the blacker the better for digestion .

Carrots have to be broken down to the smallest particle size , as in emulsified in a blender .


----------



## SkoobyDoo (Oct 7, 2014)

I feed so many different veges (kale, carrots, broccoli, cauli, spinach, zucchini) and fruits (apple, no seeds, banana, cranberries, even oranges sometimes!) that my dog ate a pickle that dropped during lunch yesterday!! :crazy:
They may not "need" it but they love the variety!


----------



## germanshepherd15 (May 11, 2015)

every shepherd I have ever had has loved carrots, watermelon, potatoes of all kinds, bananas, cucumbers, and swiss chard...


----------



## Cheyanna (Aug 18, 2012)

Fiona only eats those mini tangerines called cuties. When I eat them she drools. One for me one for Fiona. She doesn't like any other fruit or veggies.


----------



## vzhux3 (May 13, 2015)

Hi, new member here! 

For my GSD Enzo, I give him a a variety of veggies & fruits simply because he loves them. He loves apples, watermelon, strawberries, bananas, broccoli, celery, carrots, cucumbers, pumpkin & green beans. I feed him spinach too but he doesn't seem to like them much. 

I found that carrots sometimes give him the runs so I've been holding back on that. On hot days though, I just freeze some fruits for him & use it as a nice frozen treat! He loves them!


----------



## Magwart (Jul 8, 2012)

When we lived in California, we had lots of fruit trees that the dogs enjoyed. 

We had a magnificent, very old Fuerte Avocado tree (an old variety that predates Hass, with buttery-yellow flesh and very soft rind). One of my dogs had a deal with a squirrel I think--the squirrel would occasionally gnaw a little bit, and then drop what was left. One dog waited under the tree for the squirrel to drop them. She LOVED the flesh of those avocados. We didn't get many, but she was greedy for them. I've seen avocados on the "bad" food list for dogs, but she never had any ill effects from them (she didn't eat the pits, just the flesh).

The dogs also used to eat ripe mission figs--those are a laxative, though, so we had to prune the branches up out of their reach. We shared the blackberry harvest--they got the ones down low, and I got the ones up high. That was their favorite. The guavas didn't interest them. I had to move my cherry tomatoes behind a fence, as they would wait for them to ripen and steal them. They left the big tomatoes alone, but something about the sweet orange cherry tomatoes thrilled them. They helped themselves to the apples from a dwarf tree too--it was funny to see them nearly climbing up into the tree to get the apples.

They left the Meyer lemons alone. They also never figured out pomegranates were food. I caught them smelling them and eyeing them, but they didn't figure it out before we moved.

There's no question they enjoyed them. For them, foraging was entertaining I think, even though they were well fed.

Sigh. I miss that house. We had a lush organic garden there....that was a good yard. Here...the bugs get it all.


----------

